# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  «كادبي» يطلق الية الدفع الرباعي

## معاذ ملحم

*«كادبي» يطلق الية الدفع الرباعي*



*الية الدفع الرباعي

* 


*عمان  - بترا - اعلن مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير(كادبي) امس عن  اطلاق الية ذات الدفع الرباعي KADDB Light Tactical 4*4  A T V في جناح في  معرض العمليات الخاصة سوفكس2012.

*

*وقد تم في هذه الالية  المصممة خصيصا لتلائم متطلبات القوات المسلحة الاردنية مراعاة امكانية  استخدامها داخل مسرح العمليات كالية لنقل المجموعات القتالية الصغيرة (2-4  افراد)او استخدام هذه الالية كالية تزويد خفيفة حيث يمكن استخدامها في  البحر والبر والجو (طائرة سي 130).

*

*وقد تم امس اجراء عرض  ميداني لاستخدامات هذه الالية في ميدان معرض سوفكس 2012 حيث اشاد الحضور  بما تتميز هذه الالية من مميزات تمكنها من اداء المهام التي صنعت لها  بمنتهى الكفاءة.

*

* ومن  الجدير بالذكر ان  النموذج الحالي لالية KADDB Light Tactical 4*4  A T V   ذات الدفع  الرباعي سيكون جزءا من اليات العرض العسكري لجميع ايام معرض سوفكس 2012.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يقويهم ..


يعطيك العافيه معاذ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله حيهم النشامى

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور على ماقدمت معاذ

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*يعطيهم العافية 
ويعطيك العافية انت كمان مُعاذ لتغطيتك الخبر 

تقبّل مروري يا نشمي*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكركم جميعاً . . 

صديقه بنت الشديفات , محمد العزام , دموع الغصون , العقيق الأحمر 

لأروحكم الطاهره السلام . .

----------

